# Pictures of fall in Vermont



## blafiriravt (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey all, got a couple requests to takes some pics of the changing leaves in VT. Went to Hubbard Park this past weekend and grabbed some cool shots. Enjoy 










































Going out today to get more pictures of the Mtns with a much better camera. I will post later this evening.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice photos...


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 11, 2011)

great pics! I can't wait for them to start changing here...hmm they should probably start soon...


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 11, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> great pics! I can't wait for them to start changing here...hmm they should probably start soon...



You should take pictures! believe it or not, I haven't been to NY, except to pass through quickly. i am curious to see how it looks in the fall! It is weird how close we are, and your leaves haven't changes yet  Ours are in the "peak" right now. They say about another 2 weeks, and that's all we have


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 11, 2011)

Great pictures! So sad to think that in a matter of a few weeks the trees will be bare and the grass will be brown.... ahhh.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 11, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Great pictures! So sad to think that in a matter of a few weeks the trees will be bare and the grass will be brown.... ahhh.



Or.... snow. bleck. I used to snowboard quite a bit. But, I don't anymore and i have grown to not like snow very much as well.  Ohh dookie.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm with you. I'm not a fan of winter sports. I do like the Winter, but only until January 1st then it can GO AWAY!!




blafiriravt said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Great pictures! So sad to think that in a matter of a few weeks the trees will be bare and the grass will be brown.... ahhh.
> ...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. I am with Anthony, I only like winter until early January. I try to go someplace warm in February.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 11, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures.

I love winter,
wrapping up warm, mucking out, frosty morning hacks. 
Tucking up the ponies in nice warm rugs with big straw beds.
Then going home to some leggings, snuggy socks, a hoodie and a nice warm fire! 

Summer is great but more often than not it's too warm to ride without feeling like you might pass out from heatstroke and the other 90% of the time your getting soaked to the skin from rain!! 

Although ask me come January and i might tell you how great horses are in the summer.
Long warm hacks, BBQ's, shows, watching the horses sunbath and enjoy the sun in the field 24/7!
NO MUCKING OUT ! 

LOL!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Nay (Oct 11, 2011)

Summer is great but more often than not it's too warm to ride without feeling like you might pass out from heatstroke and the other 90% of the time your getting soaked to the skin from rain!!


I'm with you!!Stephi.
I hate hate hate the summer... Give me some snow!! But fall is the best.Cool, no bugs,nice sleeping. Just love it!
Where is it 50 -60 all the time?
Curious.
And Brandon,Vermont is my favorite state, thanks for posting. How's things looking there after Lee??
I saw lots of devastation, and those covered bridges, I cried when I saw them go into the river...
Nay


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 11, 2011)

Sooooo beautiful


----------



## Candy (Oct 11, 2011)

It is so beautiful there. I'm jealous.


----------



## Weldd (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful. I miss living in New England terribly.

I live in hell now...charlotte, nc


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the memories of last fall in Vermont. So badly want to go back again.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 12, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Thanks for the memories of last fall in Vermont. So badly want to go back again.



You are most welcome Where did you visit? Maybe Ben and Jerry's?


----------



## froghaven5 (Oct 13, 2011)

Starting to change colors here in NJ. I definitely prefer Fall and Spring over Summer and Winter. Of course that means OP is inside more now that the weather is cooler


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 14, 2011)

I as well enjoy fall and spring more. really not a fan of winter. All around just kind of a pain. Snow is pretty, but gets heavy and really annoying after three or four months. Summer is cool, but part of my job is moving around in fiberglass insulation and rockwool in attics. 115-120 degrees in the attics mixed with a 70 percent humidity during the summer months make this NOT fun at all, LOL. ALTHOUGH now that I am into tortoise keeping, I can;t wait itll summer comes again so i can put Ava outside


----------



## Tom (Oct 14, 2011)

I didn't realize you were in Vermont. Great state. Lowest crime rate in America.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG! Those pics are stunning.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 14, 2011)

jackrat said:


> OMG! Those pics are stunning.



This year was REALLY pretty. i think because I am growing a little older and realizing the importance of things a little more. I wish i was skilled enough in photography to capture the very moments i felt were breathtaking to me. What I'd really like to do is travel a bit, and see the breathtaking things in other states. The furthest west I have been is NY LOL


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 14, 2011)

blafiriravt said:


> The furthest west I have been is NY LOL



Oh no... come on man there's so much to see and do!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 14, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> blafiriravt said:
> 
> 
> > The furthest west I have been is NY LOL
> ...



Oh believe me.. I would LOVE to get out there a bit. A dream has always been AZ, but I would love to check out NorCal. I know some friends down in FL too... I will get there eventually lol


----------



## terryo (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the Fall colors. They are just starting here too. Your pictures are wonderful.


----------



## Morty the Torty (Oct 19, 2011)

Where abouts are you in VT? I was born and raised in the Burlington area but now living in south Florida I'm a new sully mom and loving every minute of it and totally loving this forum


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 19, 2011)

Morty the Torty said:


> Where abouts are you in VT? I was born and raised in the Burlington area but now living in south Florida I'm a new sully mom and loving every minute of it and totally loving this forum



Hey there! Welcome! I live in Barre Town. gratz on the sully!


----------



## Morty the Torty (Oct 22, 2011)

blafiriravt said:


> Hey there! Welcome! I live in Barre Town. gratz on the sully!



Thankyou


----------

